# Building a house for your feral cats



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Preparing Feral Cat Houses for Winter - YouTube 

Excellent information for building a feral cat shelter.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Building a FIVER Cats Feral Cat Shelter - YouTube

How to construct a feral cat house.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Both of these sites are great for ideas and DIY'selfers!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

